# Smashed World, part I



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

It is a cold autumn morning. The sun hasn't rosen over the mountain range to shed its light on the city of Helmsport and the streets are shady. 
But in the _Frozen Duck_ inn, the atmosphere is high. A group of warriors has returned from an assault against the undead near the borders and were successful (as successful as a quick raid can get). The innkeep has offered one round on the house for the honor of the brave men and everybody is celebrating (most are celebrating the free booze).
In the corner nearest to the fireplace, most of the returned warriors are telling a story of how they 'hacked undead apart left and right' and how 'the foul creatures ran away from them in fear'.

*OOC*
This thread is up so you can start IC discussion. I've found this format to be good for a game like this:
normal text - in character, quoted when spoken aloud, with appropriate modifiers.
italics - in character thoughts as reflected by the character's actions (i.e., something noticeable by a Sense Motive)
red- OOC hard numbers
blue - OOC clarification, expansions

I'll check on you in a week. Unless I sneak to the computer at some point and will post short posts, propably from the library if that occurs.


----------



## kaboom (May 25, 2002)

Lisa walks into the inn and finds a chair. She leans close to the undead fighter, trying to figure out the best way to fight the undead.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 25, 2002)

Haplo walks through the door. I take a seat close to the fighters.

"I hear tell of another battle from some of the rangers. It is good to hear of another succesful venture."

I retrieve an ale from the bartender and retake my seat.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 27, 2002)

Horros enters the inn and spots the warriors in the corner. He quickly retrieves ale from the bar, and joins the crowd listening the warrior’s stories.


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2002)

There are quite a few customers listening to the tale, but you manage to find yourselves a seat.
The one who seems to do most of the speaking is an elven male, clad in shining chain. He has drawn everybodys attention to himself as he tells the tale.
"The battle was long and hard and we fought against unbelievable odds. There were propably hundreds of them and we were few. But we fought on."
He starts making moves with his hand, as if stabbing and slashing with a sword.
"Sometimes you had to hit them many times, especially if you hit their limbs. But a good strike that cut their necks stopped most of them on their tracks."

There are agreeing voices in the audience. But then an old dwarf raises his voice.
"How's it that non' of the 'ndead me fought when me were young stopped from choppin' its head off? You not tellin' tis tale from yer head, are ya?"

The elf turns to face the old dwarf and bows slightly.
"It is good to hear that we have some veterans still among our people. We learn by mistake and if there is nobody telling what we did wrong in the past, how can we learn?"

There are a few applauds from the gathered people but the old dwarf just snorts and leaves the inn, grumbling to himself as he goes.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 29, 2002)

_hmm... The dwarf does seem to know what he is talking about. Perhaps this elf isn't telling the entire story..._


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 29, 2002)

"Some undead might not stop when it loses its head, but it will cripple it and make it easy to dispatch."


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

The elf turns his head towards Horros.
"I tell you, young one, that they did fall from a single strike. And what magnificent fight that was... I shall remember the image of elves, dwarves and humans vading against the vile undead."
He then continues to speak for the whole audience.
"But then... then the _vampire_ came! It attacked me and tried to bite my head off with its teeth. It even hit my neck a little."
He turns around to show two wounds, maybe a bit over inch from each other, in his neck.
"But Derra here," he pats a human woman clad in breast plate to her shoulder. "Came and pierced its dark heart with her rapier. I could see the surprise in the vampire's fiery eyes as it turned to dust."

There comes cheers and applauds from the gathered audience.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 29, 2002)

After the cheers quiet down a little.
"Well you sure are a damn lucky son of a bitch to be still a live, and to have a friend like that close to you."
"I lost a comrade to a vampire once, and it sure wasn't easy or pleasant killing him afterwards."


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

"I feel deeply sorry for your comrade. Hope you did finish him properly by driving a stake through his heart or exposing him to sunlight or somesuch?"


----------



## Zack2216 (May 30, 2002)

"Well, I'm not a vampire expert, but I guess it turning to dust does mean that its dead." 

_I would just feel more secure if those wounds would heal. That vampire might've got the whole bunch of em' and the elf may be trying to cover the vampire's tracks._


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 30, 2002)

"Yeah whatever, I was never the mourning type. And he never was the thinking type, even in unlife. The trick was just to get him mad enough to forget about sunrise. The hard part was to stay alive until sunrise. Those vampires are damn strong, but I guess watching him burn into nothingness in the morning sun was worth it."


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2002)

*Durban*

A human dressed as a monk, enters the bar, watching over his shoulder. Once inside, he snags a lit ioun stone from around his head and stows it in his belt pouch.

An elaborate torc and necklace, with a holy symbol to Xan Yae and a beautiful blue sapphire are around his neck.

He looks around and finds a seat near the bar, ordering an ale.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

The innkeep, a well rounded dwarven woman, smiles at the newcomer.
"Welcome stranger! The first round's on da house, in da honour of da fine men over there. They've returned from a succesful attack against da undead."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2002)

*Durban*

"Thank you, innkeeper, I'll gladly accept the drink."

Durban pulls down his crystal mask to make conversing, drinking and socializing easier, but keeps his shortsword handy.

_*"These city inns are dens of thieves. We should be out hunting the unliving ourselves."*

"I know, Khiam, that's why you watch for me. And I'm committed to Xan Yae's quest, but still need rest. Perhaps we'll find comrades here."_

Durban slowly sips his drink and wanders through the common room, listening in to others' conversations, looking for a group to sit with.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2002)

As Durban wanders around, he finds out that everybody seems to be gathered near the returned warriors and almost all conversation has something or other to do with them. 
There are a multitude of free seats.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 3, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban pulls back his hood to reveal his short-cropped white hair, scratches his scalp absent-mindedly and sits in the nearest empty chair. He smiles jovially and introduces himself to anyone who seems friendly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 3, 2002)

Haplo:"Greetings, my name is Haplo." 

I offer my hand in greeting.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 3, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban extends his hand and vigorously returns the handshake with a wide smile. "I am Durban, wanderer, just into the city. A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2002)

The door opens and a tall hooded figure walks into the tavern.  Pushing back the hood of his cloak, the man walks over to the fire, still shivering slightly from the cold outside.  As he moves close to the fire, you can make out his features.  He is young, maybe still in his teens, but has a look of experience that seems to outweigh his youth.  Your eye is caught first by the silver symbol of Ehlonna pinned to his shirt, then by the rapier belted at his side.  The rapier is of fine build, it's hilt decorated with silver and several small blue gems in the hilt.  After warming himself for a moment, he walks over to one of the tables and takes a seat.

"Who are these folk?" he asks the man with cropped white hair to his left, gesturing towards the warriors.


----------



## Luddite (Jun 4, 2002)

Following, the hooded figure, but not realy with him, is a completely blad and beardless dwarf.  It would seem he was some type of pauper, but his clothing is not worn out and he carries himself with a feeling of assuredness.

He wonders on over to the collected people around the warriors and listens in.  At one point he leans over to one of the other spectators...."Ah...From the darkness of pit, these did fine warriors prevail?"

-Zon.....


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 4, 2002)

*Haplo*

"It would appear so dwarf. May I ask your name? My name is Haplo, and the man sitting next to me is Durban."

After introducing myself, I ask...

"Cleric, may I have a word with you? I have a question."
( I am referring to the cleric that is with the party of adventurers that encountered and defeated the undead.)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2002)

"Greeting to you all.  My name is Lorcan.  These warriors have returned from the undead lands, you say?"  Lorcan leans forwards to listen to their story.


----------



## Luddite (Jun 4, 2002)

"Ah most gracious of you, I am Zon of the Western Wind Chamber.  Much interest is story of great fight with blight apon land.  Many does the Dove leap from Raven's follies." 

Zon smiles quietly and continues to listen.  If there is one thing that Zon does, it is not blending in.  From his mannerisms and strange way of talking, he sticks out as one from the seculed temples of martial study.  

-Zon


----------



## kaboom (Jun 4, 2002)

I'll be gone for a few days. Lisa will go along with the party's decisions in my absence but will not engage in roleplaying.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

From behind the elf, a young dwarf rises. He doesn't seem much over 60 years of age but carries the holy symbol of Moradin with wisdom beyond his years showing from his stature. He comes to Haplo after first excusing himself to the elf.
"What is it that you want, boy?"
He behaves with patience but seems to think you inferior to himself.

After the dwarf has left, the elf continues his story.
"After the vampire's dust had stopped making me cough, I went with Derra to help some of the warriors that were surrounded by a score of skeletons. Loskin over there..."
He points at the dwarf.
"... was able to keep them at bay, but attacking them would've triggered them to attacking them with full force. We were able to surprise and take down three of them before the undead realized what had happened. Then they attacked us with their swords and axes that gleamed in the light of the vaning sun."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 5, 2002)

Has the dwarf left the area or is he still in talking distance?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2002)

*Durban*

"How far from the city was this pack of undead?" Durban asks skeptically.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

Zack, which dwarf do you mean? The old one that was skeptical about the head chopping or the cleric. The old has already left the inn but the cleric is standing next to you.
Zhure, I assume you're talking to the elf.

The elf asssumes a thinking posture for a moment and then straightens again.
"The Mountains are a 2 days ride from here with good horses. Then finding a crossable way took us one more day. And then one more day to the battle field. And then back here.
You don't believe us? Have you evidence against us?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 5, 2002)

Putting on a smile Horrors says, "No, I don't think he has any hard evidence against you. Still, a person who's claiming to speak the truth so quickly when your honesty is hardly been questioned yet is usually telling half-truths, or making thing up completely. So which one is it, or have I misjudged you completely?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

The elf looks deeply insulted.
"You saying that I, and these fine men and women around me, am making these things up? What excactly makes you think so?"


----------



## Luddite (Jun 5, 2002)

_Zon attempts to interject.  He speaks first to the Elf telling the story. _

"Please honorable warrior, it is not us to offend you.  But mearly to gain much wisdom in your adventures.  Creatures that live beyond death are a scourage on the lands, and to each a power different may be had.   Do forgive, and more to please tell.  For it is said, the Olive is but a stick if not for peace."

_Zon seems content that he has smoothed over the situation._

*OOC*  Zon has no diplomatic skills, and not even a positive charsima modifer.  But that does not stop him from attempting to be the diplomat.

-Zon, the zen dwarf


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 6, 2002)

In slight mocking tone "I'm truly sorry if I insulted you noble warrior. I only meant my remark partly as a jest. But onward with your story, it's quite entertaining whenever it's the complete truth or not."

 OOC Horrors doesn't have diplomacy or charisma either, and has really lousy sense of humor (and an attitude problem) as you probably already figured it out.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2002)

"Now, be fair to this man."  Lorcan says to Horrors.  "He bares wounds that bring weight to his story.  Let him finish his tale before passing comment."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 6, 2002)

OOC I am addressing the cleric 

"I was wondering, how long does it normally take to heal a wound given by a vampire, specifically a bite?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 6, 2002)

"Sure, pardon my interruption." With a more serious tone to the elf "Please continue the story."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2002)

The dwarven cleric thinks for a moment.
"I've never seen a vampire myself, not even the one who attacked Sandemar. But as far as I know, the wound doesn't heal wholly without the help of strong clerical influence. That's one of the reasons why many a party of the warriors died during the time when the kingdoms were at open war, the bite of a vampire weakens the body, draining it of blood.
I myself am not strong enough to help here."


The elf reveals a smile.
"I accept your apology."
He bows the upper portion of his body slightly.
"Now, to get back to my story. After we had taken care of the skeletons, we had a moment to catch our breath and tend to our wounded. 
But then we heard it: an empty sounding howl of hunger. We didn't know what it was a first, untill we saw them. It was a pack of zombie wolves, running towards us.
Tired of our last battle, we had to flee and had no chance to gather any loot from the undead. The pack of wolves was incredibly fast, we could barely stay out of their teeth with our tired horses. We had to ride to the mountains and they just kept coming after us. We couldn't risk revealing them where the path we had used to get past the Mountain and had to face them.
They attacked us, their jagged teeth ready to rip the flesh out of any one of us. Luckily we had the advantage of higher ground and could keep them at bay.
At some point, they got bored at us and ran away, propably already looking for something else to fill their stomaches."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2002)

*Durban*

 ... to the elf speaking...

"Packs of wolves certainly chimes well with the legends of vampires, but two days' ride from the city is awfully close. You were lucky to survive. I certainly don't think I'd want to be involved in an assault against vampires.

"My apologies if you mistook my questions as overly doubtful, but surely you can see how incredible such a thing sounds. I'm sure it's just because I lack experience in these matters."

 Durban also lacks Diplomacy and has a +0 Cha modifier; then again, he's not trying to be terribly apologetic.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2002)

The elf waves the matter away with a flick of his wrist.
"It's nothing, I should've seen that you are not experienced yourself.
But now that I've told our story, would _you_ like to tell why you have come so close to the Mountains?"

Many of the gathered people turn to face Durban.


----------



## Luddite (Jun 6, 2002)

_Zon, thinks that the question was directed at himself, and offers his answer._

"Ah, I am on  journey to bring light and order to darkness and chaos.  Only in darkness can light shine."

-Zon


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 7, 2002)

Haplo turns his head and faces Durban.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2002)

*Durban*

 .. responding to the elf.

"It's not so much I am close to the mountains, I am returning to them. I was trained in a monastery for many years, then left on a 'vision quest.' I still have not finished it. Perhaps I can learn something here. You gentlemen certainly seem knowledgeable."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2002)

"Really? How long have you been on this quest of yours? If you need to know something, just ask. I'm sure any one of us is ready answer to the fullest of our knowledge."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 8, 2002)

*Durban*

"I'm afraid I don't know all the details yet. I hope to find out more. So far my vision led me to a cache of magic items. And I think it involves something about the undead, but beyond that it's all very vague. I think _Xan Yae_ is speaking to me directly." 

Durban says the last very quietly.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2002)

The elf smiles friendly to you.
"Well, good luck on your quest. I propose a toast for this young quester."
Raises his own mug in the air, which is soon joined by many others around the room.
"To the young quester!"
*"To the young quester!"*


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 9, 2002)

"Yes, I am sure many of us would be more than willing to help you on your journey. Hmm... Maybe we could form a small group and help you. If not, we could help many others by vanquishing more undead."


----------



## Luddite (Jun 9, 2002)

_Zon, looks Durban. _

Yours is a noble cause.  Much honor to be following you.

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 9, 2002)

"I might tag along as well. I'm not the questing type, but I've been sitting in this city far too long, and miss the action."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2002)

"To your quest."  Lorcan rases his mug.  "I too would join with you.  It's hard to fight the darkness on your own."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban tries not to look too embarassed.

"Thank you, everyone. I wish I knew more, or even if these visions aren't anything more than my imagination."

Durban hides his face by drinking.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2002)

A few applauds rise from the gathered people as they hear many a person wishing to join this brave man in his quest.
The elf also claps his hands together a few times.
"Congratulations, it seems you have luckily found like hearted people among a world where the Kingdoms still are hostile towards eachother. May you bring honor to the Kingdoms!"
*"To the Kingdoms!"* Comes the voice of the audience.


----------



## kaboom (Jun 9, 2002)

Lisa smiles and says, "Oh the glorious life of an adventurer! I have often dreamed of striking down undead, banishing their unholy souls back to were they came from! If you will, I'll join you."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 10, 2002)

"To quest, we must have a quest. Durban, could you tell us about your vision? If someone here can't identify anything from your vision that they know of, perhaps we could find someone who can elsewhere."

Perhaps Dalamar could intervene on any of this. Durban might not even know the specifics of his vision. Just a thought. Maybe you could tell him through the private message thingy. Tis up to you.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2002)

*Durban*

 Durban isn't aware of any details of his quest. It's all part of his backstory, intentionally left unconfirmed. This way Dalamar can either integrate it into his plot or it can remain a delusion on Durban's part. I always feel it's important to not "write the DM's world for him" as a player and try to write open-ended characters that offer optional rather than mandatory plot-hooks.

If Dalamar never touches that plot-hook, Durban will remain convinced, perhaps eventually coming to the conclusion he's offended Xan Yae in some way. I don't want it to become the focus of the campaign unless it's what Dalamar wants.

"I think the visions have something to do with banishing undead. It does seem odd that with all these clerics and paladins about, that more undead -- especially the minor ones -- are still around. It makes me wonder from where they keep coming.

"Maybe we can find the 'headwater' from which all these beasts spring."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2002)

Loskin, the young dwarven cleric speaks up at this.
"I haven't had much experience with the undead yet myself. But what I've heard from my teachers, it that something or somebody is raising everybody who has died outside of the mountains to unlife."
He thinks for a moment.
"I think that I've heard that in the north, behind the Kingdom of warriors, have been many reports of preaches in the Mountains. It's just a rumor, but there is propably some intelligent undead as they have set ambushes, something that zombies and skeletons don't normally do..."
Suddenly Sandemar, the elf, cuts Loskin's speach.
"Well there's a good place to start your quest. If there are actually any smart undead there, it would be a great victory for the Kingdoms if they were vanquished.
The problem lies in that it's on the opposite side of the Valley. If you get yourselves horses, the fastest way to get there would propably be to ride outside the Valley. Otherwise you would have to go through both the Kingdom of magic and the Kingdom of warriors. With your assorted group, I think it would be almost impossible."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 10, 2002)

That was a good point Dalamar. Thanks for clearing that up.  

"Well, as long as the road we take doesn't cause much commotion. If there are intelligent undead, then we need to be unnoticed, as they might already be expecting company, but we don't want them to plan for our coming. But this is all under the assumption that there are undead up there."

I announce to the bar...
"We will soon embark on a quest. Does anyone feel that it is necessary to join us on our journey? All are welcome."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2002)

*Durban*

"Why has no one gone there before? If someone has been there maybe we can ask them questions."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2002)

"Many a person has gone there, not so many have come back."
The elf seems to think for a moment.
"I don't think that any of those that have returned have actually left the Kingdom after returning. I don't know the reason, but they all just stay there."

When Haplo makes his announcement, there is much commotion among the gathered people. A few seem to be ready to stand up, but then change their mind.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 11, 2002)

"Do you know where we might find the warriors that traveled there? Although it might help to speak to all of them, I think we only need one or two sources of information about the area to the north."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2002)

"The people who have been to the actual battleground are all in the Kingdom, which means you'll have to get there before questioning them.
But I, and many of my comrades, are from the Kingdom of warriors so we can give you information on the general area the Kingdom controls. Just ask and one of us will answer."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 12, 2002)

Lorcan turns to talk to the elf.  "Have the undead made many incursions into the Kingdom?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban shyly listens to the questions and is glad to be out of the limelight.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2002)

"Normally around the same amount as to every other, random patches of zombies or skeletons roaming in from some passage that hasn't been blocked yet.
Lately there has been an increasing amount of attacks, which to me seems as somebody is leading the lesser undead."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 13, 2002)

*Durban*

".. or if not led, perhaps driven before a greater threat. Though what would undead fear...."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2002)

Lorcan grimaces at the idea Durban suggests.  "I pray that is not the case, as I dread to think what would cause fear in such creatures.  I think the rise of some new warlord amongst the dead may account for their current activity."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2002)

Derra hops in the conversation.
"If I may, I would suggest that you leave towards the north right away. The day is still young and I can guide you to a man that has some darn good horses."

"I don't think that's a good idea, they should plan ahead and make sure they have all they need!" Loskan chimes in. "I would advice leaving earliest tomorrow morning, maybe not even then yet."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2002)

Lorcan shrugs.  "I'm ready for travel at whatever time you deem fit, so I will leave this choice to my companions."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 14, 2002)

"I believe that I am ready for travel."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 14, 2002)

"I'm good to go, but I would prefer the next morning"


----------



## Luddite (Jun 14, 2002)

To Follow, I am ready.

I shall prepare my horse for travel.

-Zon


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2002)

*Durban*

"I've traveled alone too long. It will be good to have companionship and comraderie.

"I too am ready to leave -- I travel light."

Durban adjusts his crystal mask over his face and walks toward the door, unless someone insists on waiting for morning.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2002)

It seems nobody has anything against leaving right away. Remember to say if you're leaving the inn, otherwise I'll just assume you stayed there.

As *Durban* steps out of the inn, the streets are still shrouded in shadows. But the sun seems to be ready to rise over the Mountains in less than an hour.
People are walking between the buildings in their affairs, some hurrying, some drifting along. A few guards ride past Durban, warriors judging from their armor.

Derra comes out of the inn.
"You want to get those horses? Or are you going to travel by foot?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2002)

*Durban*

"I don't have a horse, "Durban smiles, "I guess I'm afoot."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2002)

She smiles at you, mockingly.
"You can _buy_ yourself a horse. Didn't you listen when I said I know a guy who has some good ones?
Aren't your friends coming?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 16, 2002)

Lorcan strides out of the tavern after Durban and heads round to the stables to fetch Ceinwen, his horse, from the stables.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2002)

*Durban*

"I grew up in the mountains. Not much use for horses there.

I don't know if the rest are coming or not."


----------



## Luddite (Jun 17, 2002)

_Zon gathers his belongings and heads around to the stables to get his horse.  The horse is nothing specail.  Just an old, yet sturdy Nag._

I am ready to travel.

-Zon


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 17, 2002)

Haplo follows suit and leaves the tavern. I call out to the others "Where shall we meat? I must retrieve my companion."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 17, 2002)

Horros quickly finishes his ale, and rises to get his backpack from upstairs. Just before he leaves the inn he says to the owner, "I won't be needing my room anymore, but you can keep the money for the night I've already paid for. Consider it as a reward for good service." After that he walks outside and heads for the stables.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2002)

*Durban*

"Let's rendezvous at the stables. I believe most of us are going that way. If you don't mind the company, Haplo, I will go with you to retrieve your companion." Durban keeps a keen eye on the streets, making sure Khiam has a clear 'view.'


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 18, 2002)

"Your company is more than welcome."

I head towards the outskirts of the city towards the local woods where I placed my bat.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban follows Haplo toward the woods.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

*At the stables*, a young elven girl is taking care of the horses. She moves and smiles with no worry in her mind. When the assorted people come there, she starts chattering happily.
"Oh, hi! You came for your horses? Nice horses, I just fed them. You want to saddle them yourselves or want me to do it?"

When Durban and Haplo get *outside the city*, it takes them but few minutes to walk to the forest. 
Before Haplo has time to call for his pet, it has already flown to him, begging for attention.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 18, 2002)

I reach down and start rubbing the back of it's ears.
well, my cats like it... 
"This is my animal companion, Tserof."

I know, its just forest backwords, but I don't think its that bad of a name.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2002)

Lorcan smiles at the girl.  "She's called Ceinwen." He says, patting his horse's nose.  "If you could give me a hand with the saddle?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 19, 2002)

Addressing the girl "I can manage on my own, but thanks anyway." Horros tosses her a sp, "Here buy yourself something good after you get off."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

*Durban*

"I've never seen a bat up so close before. He looks an admirable companion.

"Let's hurry to the stables lest we be left behind."


----------



## Luddite (Jun 19, 2002)

_Zon nods to the Elf girl._  It would be much pleasure to have your assitance.  

_Zon gets his horse saddled and swiftly climbs on top.  He does not realy "ride" the horse as much as sit on top with his short dwaven legs crossed.  Either he has realy good blance, or is not realy worried about Falling off.  It seams to be both.  Zon then manuvers' his horse around front, waiting for the others._

-Zon


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2002)

As *Haplo* pets Tserof, its face takes on a loving look. It then slowly walks around Haplo and snifs him to find any nonfamiliar odors. Pleased at whatever it found, or didn't, it then takes flight and circles over both Haplo and Durban.

*The horses* all seem pleased to see their riders, greeting with a warm muzzle.
The young elf grabs the silver in midflight and quickly pockets it somewhere on her person, eventhough there seem to be no pockets in her outfit. 
"Thank you, sir." She says with a smile.
She first goes to help Lorcan saddle Ceinwein. As he introduces his horse, she introduces herself to the horse.
"Hi Ceinwein! I'm Miia, right now I'm just a stablehand but I'm going to be a mighty cavalier some day, riding a horse just like you."
When done with helping Lorcan, she moves to help Zon. After a quick saddling, Zon hops on the horse.
"I thought dwarves were afraid of horses? Or allergic as most of you say..."She giggles at her last comment.


----------



## Luddite (Jun 19, 2002)

_The Bearless, and Bald Zon looks and smiles down on elf girl._

Most dwrafs would not shave their beards as well.  I am not most dwarfs.

_Zon tosses a silver piece to the elf stablehand._

And you should remember that you are not most elves....

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 19, 2002)

(Darn double post)


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 19, 2002)

"I'll concede that point, you are not the average dwarf. I've seen dwarves riding horses before, but you are probably the first dwarf without a beard that I've seen. At least I think I would remember seeing a beardless dwarf before."
"Well anyway we better get going then, the others are probably waiting us by the city gates by now."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2002)

*The young stablehand* giggles again as she puts the silver piece safe on her person.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 19, 2002)

"Of course, let us leave quickly, we wouldn't want to be left befind. Come Tserof."

I head back to the city to meet the others at the stables.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2002)

Lorcan mounts Ceinwen  "I hope you make it to being a cavalier, Miia.  Another knight in the field is always welcome." He hands her a silver piece.  "Have you had any training in weapons?  If I and my companions return this way I might train you in the sword.  I'm no master, but I know a little."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban watches the troupe mount up.

"I think I can keep up fairly well, or ride double if I start to slow us down."


----------



## kaboom (Jun 22, 2002)

(OOC: sorry for the long absense, for the sake of convenence I'll assume that Lisa is at the stables)

"I... I think that I'll join Durban in walking. Horses always scared me.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2002)

"Oh, I haven't even touched a weapon yet, mom says they're too dangerous for a little girl like me. But if you do come back, I'd be glad to have you teach me."
She then bows her head a little and heads to take care of the other horses and a few ponies in the stables.

When everybody is ready to leave for the travel, Sandemar comes out of the inn.
"Leaving, eh? Are you going to follow my advice and travel outside the Valley or are you going to try moving through the Kingdoms?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban smiles at the expression, "...if you come back..."

To Sandemar: "It sounds like through the valley would be best, but I'm not certain it's decided."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 24, 2002)

"Either way will probably cause some commotion, but to be on the safe side I would say that we travel through the valley."

Sorry, I havent posted in a while, I just got back from a long camping trip.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2002)

*Durban*

"Through the valley it is, then."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2002)

OoC: Just making sure you haven't misunderstood me. The Valley (with capital v) is the area you are in, where the kingdoms are and through which you are going to go. 
The Mountains (with capital m) are the mountains surrounding the Valley. 
The area outside the Mountains is usually referred to as the Wastelands (with capital w).
And sorry for not being here for a couple of days, but I was one of those that got hit with the problem on the boards.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 28, 2002)

"Hmm... Sandemar, why shouldn't we travel through the Valley? Wouldn't it be safer to travel through the valley because undead seem to roam freely outside of the valley?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2002)

"Because when you leave this town, you also leave the free area and enter the kingdom of magic. 
Not all are accepting people in the kingdoms, especially those that still remember the battles fought between the factions. You might not encounter direct assaults, but you will find it harder to buy supplies and equipment unless you disguise yourselves."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2002)

*Durban*

"I don't think we'll be provoking any fights between the various factions, and we're reasonably supplied... so as long as we get whatever we need before we leave here, we should be ok."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2002)

"Then I bide you good journey and wish you luck on your quest."
Saldemar does the soldier's greeting and then turns away and heads back to the inn.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 29, 2002)

"I should be able to supply food if the party needs it."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 29, 2002)

"Don't tell me that you are going to create us food from thin air."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 30, 2002)

*Durban*

"Sounds like a neat trick," Durban smiles, obviously cheered to be around other people for a change.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 30, 2002)

"Well, not exactly. I bless berries that nourish those who eat them. Plus, if you insist, I can ask my bat companion to fetch some food for you by hunting for it."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2002)

Lorcan looks relived.  "I'm glad you use berries.  I once travelled with a cleric who conjured food up for me and my group.  It kept you going, but tasted like wet tree bark."  He pats his quiver of arrows.  "If need be, I can hunt us down some food myself.  I doubt we'll go hungry."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 1, 2002)

*Durban*

"Don't ask me about the time I had to eat squirrel. I'll take wet tree bark over squirrel any day." Durban walks beside his mounted companions.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2002)

"Never tried squirrel, but I think I'll avoid it."  Lorcan grins.  "You need not walk if you do not wish too.  Ceinwen can easily carry two if you lack a mount."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 3, 2002)

"Why berries? Why not something else, like rabbits for instance."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2002)

*Durban*

"I appreciate the offer of a ride! I'm unfamiliar with horses and never had one of my own. It certainly seems easier than walking."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2002)

Reining Ceinwen in to a halt, Lorcan gives Durban a hand up into the saddle.  "Do any of you need equipment before we start our journey?  The fewer stops we must make in hostile lands the better."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 6, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban clambors aboard Ceinwen, looking graceful yet uncomfortable at the same time.

"If you feel the need to go really fast, I'll just jump off so as not to discomfit your horse."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm waiting a couple of days to see if anybody wishes to buy anything and then post your travel.
I'm also working on a general map of the Valley.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 7, 2002)

"I feel that I am ready for the journy"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 8, 2002)

"I think I can manage with the equipment I've got now."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2002)

As the group leaves town, some people gather to watch them leave. There is an assortment of feelings visible on the faces: hope, anger, pity, fear and combinations of these. None of the bystanders says anything however.
The hooves of the horses thud on the unpaved road. The sun looks over the peaks and smiles upon you warmly, making the travel more comfortable.
There seem to be no other travellers on the road, either its too early or nobody just isn't interested in going anywhere. Little grows around the road, most of them are located near the river that runs some hundred feet to the right of the road.

It is nearing midday, judging from the sun that seems to be reaching its zenith. The horses show signs of thirst by looking in the direction of the river every now and then.

Sorry it took a while to get this done, but I've been quite busy with my real life, mostly looking after my id brother. I'll try to upload the map today to show you a little what the Valley looks like.
Oh and by the way, could everybody include their e-mail address in their next post?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 12, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban looks uncomfortable riding, and spends much of his time enjoying the increased vantage.

My email is greglloyd@aol.com


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2002)

And here's the map finally. It's small and not-so-accurate, but it does give some image of how the Valley looks.
The black spots are towns, cities, large fortresses etc. but there are some smaller places like hamlets and such that aren't on that.
The green dots present a small number of plants: bushes, maybe grass and some such.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2002)

Lorcan notes Ceinwen's look of thirst and reigns her in.

"We've been going a few hours, so it might be best to rest the horses for a moment."  He gently urges Ceinwen towards the river, keeping an eye out for anything unusual as he goes.  Once they get down the the river's edge Lorcan dismounts.

My e-mail addy is jarvalf@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 12, 2002)

I direct my dire bat towards the river so it can quench it's thirst.

My email is zack2216@hotmail.com


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 13, 2002)

To Lorcan, while starting to direct his own horse towards the river, "You are right we should let our horses rest for a while, as we might not get a second opportunity for a while if things go badly."

 E-Mail:  [email]teemu.theqvist@pp.inet.fi [/EMAIL]


----------



## Zhure (Jul 13, 2002)

*Durban*

Unused to riding, Durban stiffly dismounts and walks around before he goes to the river to refill his canteen.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2002)

Have our cleric and monk taken secret vows of silence? Hope they haven't totally forgotten.

The water is cold and refreshing. The water moves slowly at this point of the river, heading away from the central lake. The lake seems devoit of fishes and water plants, but considering that its quite common in the Valley, it's nothing special.
The horses and the bat refresh themselves with earnest, enjoying the break.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 15, 2002)

While the horses are drinking Horros takes a light snack from his saddlebacks, and starts climbing on top of a nearby hill (if there is one). While watching the horizon he eats his meal quietly.

 I wont be able to reply in this thread for a week, so always assume that Horros is always with the majority of the group, and always does the most sensible things.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2002)

After drinking and washing his face in the river, Lorcan follows Horros up any rise in the ground for a better view.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2002)

There is a small rise a dozen feet from the river to the west. As you reach the top of the reach, you can see the barren land extending to the horizon, disturbed by some vegetation every now and then.
The river runs past your and then seems to drop over the edge of your vision.
The road seems empty, except that a small cloud of dust is rising in the direction you are heading. If you keep the same pace, the cause of the dust should reach you by midday tomorrow.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban wanders about the rest area, looking curiously for any signs of valley life.

"The lowlands have a lot more flora and fauna than I'm used to," he notes to no one in particular. "I wonder how the little creatures fare with undead wandering around."


----------



## kaboom (Jul 17, 2002)

Lisa treks onward, saying nothing.

(My email)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2002)

Lorcan notes the approaching cloud, then heads back to the horses.

"Shall we continue?" he asks his companions.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 18, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban looks a little sad at the prospect of mounting a horse again after so little time afoot.


----------



## Luddite (Jul 18, 2002)

Zon seems intenet on just studding the lands around him.  Although bleak, he seems facinated. 

"All new sights should be cherished.  Yet the far wind may be blowing more then dust.  But in time all will be seen."

The dwarf's horse follows the other horses.  Almost unware of its ridder.

-Zon

OOC the email to use should be :  Zon via Luddite


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2002)

The companions ride along the road. They are not disturbed unless one counts the few small lizards scittering across the road and out of the way of the horses' hooves and the hawk pair that flew over them a few hours after midday.

The sun is setting behind the eastern peaks and it's getting darker. The day is nearing its end and the group will need to camp for the night or risk overtaxing the horses.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2002)

*Durban*

His own preparations are simple. Durban will put his bedroll on the ground and try to find some dry wood he can add as his share of the campfire.

As the group sets up camp, Durban will walk around the area about a hundred feet from the center of camp, so he has a good idea of the terrain. While walking this beat, Durban will have a sling out and loaded.


 ...all assuming the group decides to camp immediately...

Why is the sun setting in the east?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2002)

It doesn't? I wake up after sunrise and never look out when it sets, so I don't remember which way it goes.
Well, it should be setting where it normally does.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is under the assumption that we are camping. 

My character sets up camp (lays down bedroll, etc.) If the area is wooded, I tell the others I am heading out, and I take my bat into the woods to scavenge for food.

If there aren't trees, then I will split my rashions with my bat.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2002)

Lorcan unloads his gear from Ceinwen and pitches his tent.  He joins Haplo in looking for food in the surrounding vegetation, and will do a little hunting if there seems to be anything edible walking around.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2002)

The area is quite barren, there are some bushes a couple score of feet ahead of you and there is a single dead tree to the west of you, propably a dozen feet away.
There would seem to be a few lizards and burrowing mammals around and between them, Lorcan and Haplo manage to catch a lizard and two rabbits.
Haplo also forages some edible berries from the bushes.
These seem to be enough for a nourishing if not a filling supper for the whole group.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2002)

Lorcan quickly guts and prepares the two rabbits.  He does the same to the lizard, although a little less surely, having rarely eaten this rather more exotic fare.  He settles down beside the campfire and begins cooking their meal.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 21, 2002)

I will hold on to the berries for later.Argh, I didn't prepare a goodberry spell.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 22, 2002)

Horros makes sure his horse is comfortable, and settles near the fire to wait for the food to cook. 
"I wonder what caused that dust cloud on the road farther away. It's probably a caravan or a group of fast moving riders, but it could also be a sign of battle ahead."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2002)

*Durban*

"Knowing my luck, that'll be a horde of undead riding undead elephants...."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 22, 2002)

"Whatever it is I hope that it isn't hostile. This could slow us down a great deal."


----------



## Luddite (Jul 22, 2002)

Zon looks up from his some what meditative state.  "We are worried that we may be slowed down by hostilities?  But when that is what we seek?"

Zon par-takes of some of the lizzard meat.  "This is good.  But could use some ginger."

-Zon


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2002)

Lorcan nods in agreement with Zon's comments.

"Aye, you're right.  Since we seek to rid the valley of the undead, surely them following us can only make our task the easier.  We should scout to find out the numbers that are on the road behind us, and what their intentions may be."  He takes a bite of the lizard meat.  "And you're right about the ginger.  I'll have to remember to buy some spices next time we're in a town."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 24, 2002)

"Of course, now that you put it that way I see your point."

Haplo grabs a good portion to share with Tserof (the bat).


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2002)

Lorcan stokes the fire, Bumping some of the logs.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 28, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban moves closer to the fire.

"Sorry, Lorcan, didn't mean to bump you there."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2002)

OoC: Sorry for not posting, RL's been running over so I've had no time to write the update. But here goes.

The sun starts rising over the horizon just as life seems to return to the encampment. Everybody feels refreshed, more or less, by the sleep and is ready to start the new day.
The mounts seem to have complete recovered from yesterday's ride and seem satiated and rested.
A low growl sounds from the camping area, but after a quick checking it is revealed to be the companions' stomaches that caused the sound.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 28, 2002)

I will go ahead and burn my entangle spell to prepare a good berry spell. 

So, who's hungry? I wonder if there is anything left from last night.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2002)

Lorcan wakes up with a jump, and looks around himself.

"Goddess, I had the strangest dream..."  He stands up and pokes at the fire, trying to relight it from any embers that are still hot (Wilderness Lore roll: 9 + 8 = 17).  If he gets the fire alight again, he picks up his rapier and walks up to the top of the hill for a look around.


----------



## Luddite (Jul 29, 2002)

Zon's wakes up and after a few contortions of streching stands up.  After seeing that his horse is still there, he softly walks up with Lorcan to take in the view.  

"There is death in the wind.  Ours or theres I can not tell."

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 29, 2002)

"I think a light breakfast would be in order", says Horros while starting to search something to eat from the food scraps. When he founds something he picks it up and walks to his horse eating (if he doesn't find anything he curses and walks to his horse).
He seems to be muttering to himself a lot in the morning.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 29, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban wakes up and stretches.

"Death is coming? I dreamt the gods are watching."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Aye. I believe that I also had a similar dream. They said I would be tested, but I am not sure if you had the same message."

My character, believing that there will not be enough scraps for the group, casts goodberry on what berries he found from the other day.

2d4; I rolled 1+4=5 blessed berries 

I will give 2 to my dire bat (MotW says it needs 2 berries to become full) , one for myself, and one for anyone else that can't find any food.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2002)

Lorcan nods to Zon.  "Aye, I can feel it too.  Let us hope this day goes well for us."

"I think I may have had the same dream as you."  He adds to Durban and Haplo.  "I do not know which of the gods spoke to me, however.  And I wonder what the nature of this test may be."

Lorcan goes the remains of last night's meal to see what he can do about breakfast.


----------



## Luddite (Jul 29, 2002)

Zon looks to the others as the talk about their dreams.

"It seems that we are of the same mind.  Our meeting must be Fate's Design and not by Fortune's Whim."

Zon then eats the remains of his dinner then tends to his horse.

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 29, 2002)

"I don't believe in fate. This is at best just a coincidence or at worst someone's toying with us, but fate never. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2002)

Lorcan manages to bring life to the embers, but unless some wood is fed to the fire, it will soon die. There isn't much left of last night's offerings: a few cold pieces of rabbit and a lizard's leg. With careful preparation, they should make up a breakfast for one.

From the hilltop, Lorcan and Zon can see the barren land extend to the limits of their vision and then disappear. There is no trace of the dustcloud from yesterday to be seen.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2002)

Lorcan quickly looks for more firewood and puts what he finds on the campfire.  He cooks the remaining meat from last night, and gets out one of his packets of trail rations to bulk it out.

"I don't belive in fate either, but the will of the gods is not to be ignored.  And if we succeed, would that not be a marvel?"  Lorcan splits the breakfast into two portions, then continues.  "If the lady Ehlonna guides me to war against the undead, who am I to refuse?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 29, 2002)

"If any of you cannot find a meal I have 2 goodberries left if anybody would want them. Otherwise, I will just hold on to them for later."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2002)

*Durban*

"I'm not so sure the gods are behind this, but it wouldn't surprise me if someone was trying to disrupt our sleep for some reason."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 31, 2002)

Lorcan shrugs at Durban's comment.  "Perhaps I am not the best to judge, but I thought last night's events had the touch of the divine behind them.  Besides, our company is newly formed.  Who's attention could we have attracted in such short a time?"


----------



## Luddite (Aug 1, 2002)

Zon smiles and looks to the rest of his compainions.

"Be it what ever it is.  I don't think it is here right now.  There adventure to be had this day."

With that, Zon gracefully leaps on to his horse, and awaits others to set off.

-Zon


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 4, 2002)

"All right. I guess that nobody is going to take me up on my offer, so I will hold onto them for later."
 I go to wake up Tserof (my bat) and prepare for the departure (I pack up my bedroll, etc.).


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2002)

OoC: Our cleric is apparently fasting  

After everybody has packed their belongings and mounted again, you continue to head to the direction you were headed yesterday. 
The cloud of dust can now be seen as you ride even as yesterday it was only visible when one looked from a hill. It seems to have drawn much closer than expected and you should meet the origin of the cloud within few hours if it keeps moving at its current speed.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 4, 2002)

"We will soon draw close to... whatever it is we approach."  Lorcan states.  "Would a little prudence perhaps be wise?  I suggest that once we are closer, we get off the road and use whatever cover we may find to observe these travelers from a position of concealment."


----------



## kaboom (Aug 5, 2002)

OoC: sorry for not responding, my Internet connection went down.  

"I think that would be a good idea. But how do you plan to disguise the horses?"


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2002)

*Durban*

"I'm fairly certain I can hide myself, but hiding the horses will be far more difficult."


----------



## Luddite (Aug 5, 2002)

"I have been educated in ways of stealth, but I am still but a novice.  I would sugjest that one of our party, who is not experienced at all in such actions, should take our horses behind one of the near-by hills and stay with them there.  Yet hopefully close enough that they can assist us should we need it."

Zon then turns to look be hind himself.

OOC: Are we raising any size trail of dust ourselves? 

-Zon


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2002)

A small cloud of dust rises behind you. It is not nearly as big as the one ahead of you. If you're lucky, they haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Luddite (Aug 5, 2002)

Zon smiles, "Though we should figure our course of action soon.  For we can be seen as well.  This is a flat and featureless land.   We find ourselves for most of us to stay out of sight, yet able to ride if need be.  Then send scouts ahead to asses the danger."

"Or we could all take cover and see if they even come near us."

-Zon


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 5, 2002)

"I will take the rides out behind the hill."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2002)

Lorcan dismounts and hands Ceinwen's reins to Haplo.

"Who will remain with Haplo and the mounts, and who will go with the scouting party?  I am fairly well trained in the art of stealth, so I would go with the scouts."


----------



## Luddite (Aug 6, 2002)

"I would think that no more then two of us should go ahead.  Less for them to notice us.  I can go if there are no better.  It is a skill that I am working on."

OOC: I have a Hide and Move Silently at +4 each.   

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 6, 2002)

"I think I'll stay with the mounts too."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2002)

*Durban*

"I'll offer to go with the scouting party, it's something I actually have some experience with," Durban says, and quickly takes off his backpack and leaves it with the mounts.

Hide and Move Silent are both +8 total


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

Okay, what's the final decision so we can get on with this. Whose going where and doing what?
From what I gathered, it seems like this:
*Horses:*
Haplo, Horros
*Scouting:*
Durban, Lorcan, Zon

There's no post from Kaboom, so I presume that his character is going to stay with the horses.


----------



## Luddite (Aug 9, 2002)

Zon Scouts 

-Zon


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2002)

Lorcan is also scouting.  Putting any non-posting characters with the horses is best, as I think the three currently in the scouting party are the only ones with stealth skills.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2002)

Lisa, Haplo and Horros take the horses behind a nearby rise. It should protect them from prying eyes unless somebody came near the hill.

Meanwhile Durban, Lorcan and Zon go ahead to scout the source of the dust cloud. It takes them over an hour to get close enough, now that they don't have horses,  to distinguish what it is. It would appear to be a caravan of sorts. There are multiple wagons and there are also people riding along the wagons in addition to the wagondrivers. It is impossible to tell what they have in their wagons, although they would seem like ones used to transport herd animals.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 10, 2002)

*Durban*

Quietly, to Lorcan and Zon, Durban whispers, "Seems harmless enough, probably just simple merchants. We should return to the group and let them know."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2002)

"Aye, it seems normal enough.  Which kingdom are we currently in?" Lorcan asks. "It would be best if we try to blend in with the residents of each kingdom, so as to draw less attention to ourselves."

Lorcan watches the approaching wagons for a couple of minutes  more, then starts to head back to the horses.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 12, 2002)

*Durban*

... also sneaks back toward where the horses are.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 12, 2002)

As you try to stay out of the caravan's sight, you can't move much faster than they do. When you finally get to where the others are, after another walk for an hour, the caravan is perhaps fifteen minutes behind you.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 13, 2002)

*Durban*

Moving as quickly as possible, Durban briefly explains the nature of what he saw about the upcoming caravan, "... and it looks fairly innocent," he concludes.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 13, 2002)

"Well, if it is just a caravan, I don't see why we should... Wait, what about the cloud behind us? Did anyone scout back there?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2002)

DM clarification: The only cloud you can see behind yourselves is the one that you rised yourself. I'm sorry if I made it seem like there's one behind you too.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2002)

Lorcan remounts Ceinwen, and offers Durban a hand up.

"I'd guess it's a merchant caravan, so there seems little to worry about."


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 14, 2002)

hmm, I probably should have asked about it. I just got carried away. Darn imagination...


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban remounts and thanks both Lorcan and Ceinwen (though Durban seems as if he feels foolish talking to a mount).

"Do you think we should avoid the merchants?"


----------



## kaboom (Aug 14, 2002)

Lisa says "Why should we even try? We've got no reason to suspect them." Her smile fades as she continues with "Unless you're not telling us something suspicious that you saw."


----------



## Luddite (Aug 14, 2002)

Let us go and talk to them.  They may have goods or information of value.

-Zon


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2002)

*Durban*

"I think it is merely I have a suspicious nature, nothing else. If they'd looked like something other than a merchant caravan I'd be raising a hue and cry that we hide." Durban smiles at Lisa.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 14, 2002)

As the party discusses what to do, the caravan comes to sight. Now that you look at it, you can make out 5 wagons, each sporting a cage, and and a cart carrying various goods. One of the horse riders sees you and says something to the others, and the caravan stops.
After a while, the one that spotted you and a few other riders start riding your way. If you wanted, you could propably still outrun them as your horses had the chance to rest.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 14, 2002)

Haplo looks towards the oncoming riders to 'size them up.'
are they waving weapons?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 14, 2002)

They all have some kind of blade on their sides, two of them longswords. The apparent leader of them, the one that spotted you, has a small wooden shield and all of them are wearing leathers.
They aren't making any threatening moves... at the moment.


----------



## kaboom (Aug 15, 2002)

Lisa walks toword them on foot. As soon as she can hail them, she calls, "Hello. Who might you be?"

OoC: If needed, diplomacy +11


----------



## Zhure (Aug 15, 2002)

*Durban*

_If it looks like hostilities are about to break out, or if there will be an extended parley, Durban will dismount, leaving his backpack on Ceinwen._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 15, 2002)

The apparent leader of the riders raises his hand and they stop some couple dozen feet away from you.
The leader is an elderly human, judging from his age, he could've been in the original War against undead.
Info: As the PCs would know it, the War took place 58 years ago.

He looks at the people ahead of himself, you, for a moment before answering.
"And greetings to you, travellers. I am Alexander VonStone, I was hired to escort the caravan to Onnikka."
Info: Onnikka is a city a couple days ride to south of Helmsport (the town you started from), renown for its gladiatorial arena.

Alexander gives a suspicious look at you.
"What is such a small band doing here? If I didn't know better, I would suspect that you were bandits."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban pipes up from the back of Ceinwein: "We're just passing through, sir. I assure you we're not bandits, though our dress may give us that demeanor. I'm Durban."

Durban will then make introductions all around.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2002)

Alexander nods his head.
"Nice to meet you. Although it wouldn't really matter if you were bandits, we don't really have much to take."

He tilts his head as he thinks for a moment.
"Would you like to share our meal? We were just about to stop to eat."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2002)

Lorcan, relaxing at the merchant's seemingly friendly attitude, moves his hand a little further away from his rapier's hilt.

"It would be a pleasure to join your meal, although I fear what fare we have will add little to the flavour of the food." He says with a smile.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 20, 2002)

"Perhaps we may be able to gather news from the north from you."
north, east, whatever, I don't really pay much attention to directions.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2002)

"We have plenty of food, you need not share yours. The city of Onnikka is paying our food, maybe there were wolves."
Alexander winks at you with a smile.
"We can discuss the latest topics when the food is ready. Come with me."
Saying that, he turns around and the men with him do so to. They start slowly riding towards the rest of the caravan, at the same time signaling that there is no danger.


----------



## Luddite (Aug 20, 2002)

Zon nudges his horse to follow back to the caravan.  His horse does not move at once, but seems to go in the general direction of the caravan since it seems more interesting over there.  Or at least as new and differing company.  (ie other horses)

Zon quickly dismounts and heads on in to the caravan.  Though it has only been one night, he looks foward to a slightly more tastey meal then field rations.  As he follows Alexander he does a quick look around to see what wares are being transported.

With all the subtlety of a brick, Zon asks.  "Have you seen much of the undead on your journies, or just these warewovles you mentioned?"

-Zon


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 20, 2002)

Haplo will bring tserof and follow Zon and Alexander to the caravan.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2002)

Lorcan nudges the better trained Ceinwein forwards to follow after Alexander and his men.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 21, 2002)

*Durban (from the back of Ceinwein)*

"Werewolves? That doesn't sound very safe."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 21, 2002)

Eh? Werewolves? It's 'were wolves', a verb and a noun, not 'werewolves'. That's pretty funny, I didn't notice that myself.  

As you come close to the caravan, you can see that they have already started unoacking food and lighting fires.
But the thing that catches your eye the most, is the fact that, instead of animals, the wagons are carrying undead: mostly just zombies and skeletons, but one of the wagon has a pair of ghouls.

Alexander shows a quite amused look at Zon.
"You take everything quite seriously, don't you? It was ment mostly just a joke, we haven't met a single wolf- were or otherwise. We did pass by one bullette, but it left us alone."
He dismounts and hands the reigns of his horse to a boy that runs to him. He walks to one of the fires that are already burning, there seem to be some of the guards already boiling water.
"Add some extra in there, we're having guests, Boyle. Iisak, take care of their horses."
He then turns back to you.
"You can join me and my men for the meal, Iisak will make sure your horses are being fed and watered."


----------



## Luddite (Aug 21, 2002)

Zon looks confused for a bit, then enlightenment hits.

"Ah, most appologies.  I am still getting used to this language.  That and the dust from the road may have gotten into my ear."

He does smile and chukle at his own mistake.  "Warewolf.  There wolf....There Castle."


-Zon

OOC: Sorry.  Had to say it.  But Zon's grasp of the Common tonge has its holes.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2002)

After dismounting, Lorcan passes Ceinwein's reins to Iisak.  He seems a little uneasy about the number of undead.

"You carry a strange cargo.  Where are you taking these fell beings?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 21, 2002)

"I will bring tserof here with you. He has been trained, but he needs to know that I am alright when we part ways."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 22, 2002)

*Durban*

Also dismounting, Durban looks relieved. "I'm glad the whole werewolf thing was just a misunderstanding."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 22, 2002)

"Didn't I tell you me and my men are escorting the caravan to Onnikka? The high ranking people there decided that too many people were hurt in the weekly gladiatorial matches and wanted to get some live practice dummies."
Alexander shrugs.
"Personally, I wouldn't let them to the arena. They may be undead, but they were people once. But money talks better than pride."
He looks at the bat for a while before speaking.
"You're one of those treehuggers, aren't you? Well, as long as it doesn't cause trouble, I'll tolerate it. But if it makes one wrong move, I'll behead it _and_ you."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 23, 2002)

"They should all be destroyed immediately. I don't care if they were people once, because they aren't anymore, but using them in the arena is still a mistake. If we start using zombie's as entertainment people lose respect and fear of them eventually, and then we are all doomed."

 OOC: Sorry for not posting for a while, but I’ve been bit busy (and that's an understatement).


----------



## Jarval (Aug 23, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Personally, I wouldn't let them to the arena. They may be undead, but they were people once. But money talks better than pride."*




"Aye, I'm with you there." Lorcan again casts an eye over the imprisoned undead, a look of distaste on his face.  "While the skeletons and zombies lack the wit to escape, the ghouls could cause a problem.  It isn't my place to tell you your business, but mightn't it be wise to have the two ghouls in separate cages?"


----------



## Zhure (Aug 23, 2002)

*Durban*

"I find the entire concept disgusting. Vermin should be eradicated, not used for entertainment."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

Alexander shakes his head in frustration.
"It would, it would. But putting them to different cages would mean putting the other to a one that has either zombies or skeletons. And ghouls have a habit of using them to open doors."

He sighs.
"If just we were attacked by another group. I could just end their existence and blame it on the undead trying to free their kin. No such luck for me."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2002)

*Durban*

"I could throw a rock at one of the horses if that could be considered 'attackin' the caravan."


----------



## Luddite (Aug 25, 2002)

Zon over hears part of the conversations.  

"In the end they are destroyed, then there is no problem.  It is like fighting any other beast in the arena.  It distrubs me not, except that I will not faces these myself.  But as master says...There is always more death."

-Zon


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2002)

Lorcan smiles at Alexander's comment.  "Well, you know, wouldn't it be handy if we were to help you stop the undead from escaping.  I mean, those ghouls, very tricky things.  Can't turn your back on them for a moment."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2002)

"If it was that easy, but I propably wouldn't get paid if there was no real proof of the attack. Meaning that I would propably need to take your body to them so they would believe. Or you would need to come with me as witnesses, but Onnikka is in the opposite direction you were headed to."
Alexander listens to the bald dwarf and still seems quite amused of the fact that he has no hair or beard.
"You have wisdom, but you haven't experienced life much have you? It isn't the fact that they are put to the arena per se, that agravates me so much, but the fact that people enjoy watching it. It is as if people had already forgotten the horrors they caused not long ago."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 25, 2002)

"It wouldn't make much difference anyway. Someone had this insane business plan and wont give up due to one lost caravan." Looks at the undead with pure anger in his eyes. "What worries me the most is that the common folk will love it, and there's nothing we can really do about it until it's too late and something goes terribly wrong."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 26, 2002)

Lorcan nods in agreement with Horros and Alexander's comments.  "I know.  Although, at least they are disposing of them, even if it takes a little longer."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2002)

*Durban*

"Ah well, it was just a suggestion, hopefully some real reason to destroy them will crop up. Something safe, of course." Durban accepts the offer of rations and joins the caravan members in a meal.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2002)

One of the other guards around the fire tastes the stew that has been boiling and nods.
"It's ready."

From somewhere, a slew of wooden bowls and spoons is brought to the circle and the guards start for the hot stew when Alexander coughts slightly.
"Where are your manners, men? Guests firts."
He then hands you each a bowl and indicates that you should taste the stew.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 28, 2002)

"Thank you. Your hospitality is much apreciated."

_I shouldn't show any disdain about his earlier comment. I don't want to ruin it for the rest of the party._


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2002)

Lorcan thanks the guard who passes him his bowl, and tries some of the stew.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 31, 2002)

*Durban*

Regardless of the actual flavor, Durban will thank his hosts for the fine stew.


----------



## Luddite (Aug 31, 2002)

When the bowls are passed, Zon momentarily forgets about the undead in the cages, and contenly eats the offered stew.

"Most satisfing.  Much gradititude for your hospitality."

At this point Zon is quite content to let the issue of transporting undead slide.  In his mind, these are as good as destroied.  He is waiting to go and hunt his own. 

-Zon


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

The stew is tastier than it looks and quite nourishing.

When all of you have had your shares, the guards jump for the food, it seems they haven't eaten for the day.
Alexander patiently waits that his men are done getting the stew and then gets some for himself.
"Now," he says between spoonfuls, "I don't think you've told me just yet why you're heading north."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2002)

*Durban*

"It's complicated," Durban says ruefully. "I can't speak for my comrades, but I am on a quest from Xan Yae."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 3, 2002)

speaking to the party "should we explain ourselves? I don't see how it would hurt, but this is a group decision."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 3, 2002)

"Well it ain't actually their business, but they would probably get a good laugh from our crazy quest, so I don't mind."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 4, 2002)

"I see little need for secrecy.  It sounds as if our quest is one he may be sympathetic to."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2002)

Alexander seems a little amused.
"A quest? Are you one of those guys who sit down all day long and pray for the gods, doing nothing?"

As the rest start whispering to each other, he does seem to get suspicious.
"What are you whispering? Didn't I just invite you to share my food and fire? Or do you have something to hide?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2002)

"My pardon, I did not wish to cause offense.  We have nothing to hide, but our tale is a little... strange."  Lorcan says.

"My companion, Durban," he gestures towards the monk,  "spoke of his quest to rid this land of the undead, and we all, for whatever reason, chose to join him.

"For myself, I have spent most of my life living on the boarders, the threat of the walking dead an ever present danger.  It made life hard for me and my family, and I have been fighting the dead ever since I could hold a sword.  I would like my own children never to have to same fears and fights."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

"So you're all walking after this one guy who's on a holy quest? Altho I wouldn't mind seeing my grandkids running around without worry outside this bowl of a valley."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 9, 2002)

*Durban*

"I think we would all like to see the end to the undead problem, good caravan master. All rational people would. I think our fears for secrecy stem from wanting to avoid those who are not rational. I'm sorry if we offended you with our whispers."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"So you're all walking after this one guy who's on a holy quest? Altho I wouldn't mind seeing my grandkids running around without worry outside this bowl of a valley." *




"I know it sounds strange, but it just seemed right.  If we fail, we fail.  The world has lost little.  But if we succeed..." Lorcan smiles.  "I will risk my life when there is so much to be gained."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2002)

"Indeed, there is much to gain."
He sits there for a while, eating his stew and then speaks again.
"When you get to the Kingdom of Magic, you might want to look for Elean Kindeye in the city of Ouluan. She's a wizard and a... friend of mine from times before the War. Tell her that I sent you and she'll help you out a little. But don't expect much and be wary, she has a tendency for riddles."
A warm smile comes to Alexander's face as he talks of Elean.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 10, 2002)

*Durban*

"I think we'll do well with riddles. It's combat we need to avoid," Durban laughs a little.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 10, 2002)

To Durban "Fine, you can solve the riddles, because they give me a headache."


----------



## Luddite (Sep 10, 2002)

"Riddles are but combats when you face your mind alone."

"But both combat of the mind and body are needed for spiritual advancement.  Now I understand more where Fate has lead me."

-Zon


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2002)

Alexander smiles.
"You have a good way of looking at things, all of you."
He looks around to see if everybody on the other fires have already well on their way eating.
"It would seem that we're soon ready to get back on the road. If you still have guestions, I can try answering them."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2002)

Lorcan returns Alexander's smile.

"What advice can you give us?  You sound as if you have had some experience with the fight against the undead."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

"Unfortunately so. I can't propably tell you much you didn't already know. Just the basics such as remembering that a vampire won't die of just any attack, it needs to be staked or burned in the light of sun.
And the most important thing is, you can't outrun those bastards. They don't get exhausted, no matter how long you keep them running."

The men on your fire, as well as the ones around the other fires, start collecting up things and the last bits of stew are thrown to the undead.

Alexander gets up and strecthes his legs and arms a bit.
"Unfortunately, now seems to be time to leave, the horses are getting restless. It was truely a rewarding experience meeting you, maybe we will see again?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 13, 2002)

"Perhaps so. Thanks again for meal. It was delicious. Maybe we can meat again?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 14, 2002)

*Durban*

"Thank you for the meal, Alexander. Safe journeys."

With that, Durban cleans up his part of the campsite, making sure it's all tidy, then hauls his bundle toward the nearest group of his companions.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 14, 2002)

"And good to meet you.  My thanks for the meal."  Lorcan stands from his seat beside the fire, and finds Ceinwen.  "We'll look for your friend Kindeye when we arrive at Ouluan, and give her your greeting."

He climbs into the saddle, ready to continue the journey.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

In a few minutes the caravan is ready to go again. Alexander waits that the others are on their way before mounting his own horse.
"Farewell, and good luck on your quest!"
He waves his hand to the party and then turns to ride and catch the front of the caravan.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2002)

After Durban has remounted, Lorcan nudges Ceinwen forwards, continuing along the road.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 19, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban remounts, and waves a fond farewell to Alexander.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 20, 2002)

"Come tserof, we must go."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2002)

End of Part 1!

Durban, Haplo, Horros, Zon and Lorcan receive 900 XP
Lisa gains only 600 XP due to not participating to the last encounter.

You can all head to the new thread


----------

